# Pics as promised of new addition



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is nismo. He is like lightning but managed to grab a couple of pics on mobile.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry those pictures exceed the forums cuteness allowance, I will have to report them to a moderator and have them deleted.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

He is rather sweet. Just having a problem getting him out at min he keeps really squawking at us.We have just been getting him in cardboard tube,taking him out once he is out he is fine. Just needs to get used to us. The house sitter should have fun next week while we are away but will give nismo time to get used to his new surroundings properly without been hassled as aaron just wants to cuddle him all time  another pampered pet in the house


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Kat28 said:


> He is rather sweet. Just having a problem getting him out at min he keeps really squawking at us.We have just been getting him in cardboard tube,taking him out once he is out he is fine. Just needs to get used to us. The house sitter should have fun next week while we are away but will give nismo time to get used to his new surroundings properly without been hassled as aaron just wants to cuddle him all time  another pampered pet in the house


I thought he was from the first picture with his mouth open, :lol: Both our Russians did this when they were babies but they don't do it now so I think he will be fine once he's settled in.

Very cute.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I still get Spike and her babies out by cardboard tube, I was told when you pick them up from above they go into prey mode and panick,but they are so well trained,when they see me with a carboard tube they just hop into it, once I have tipped them onto my hand they are fine.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute.....Lovely pics.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I thought he was from the first picture with his mouth open, :lol: Both our Russians did this when they were babies but they don't do it now so I think he will be fine once he's settled in.
> 
> Very cute.:001_wub::001_wub:[/QUOTE
> 
> He seems to be calming down a bit.I rang pet shop were we bought him from this morning to ask there advice and all i got from them was well i dont agree with a 5 year old having a hamster. My reply to that was well you sold it too me and my little 1 picked it.  great advice then she turned round and said well bring it back then . You can imagine my little 1s face when he heared this. We have had hamsters for years just never 1 as bad as this. He is letting us pick him up though now . They have both just cost me £30 in pets at home in toys and treats.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He looks super cute..

He's like a cross between my Rosie and the newest newbie (long story) i have (with no name as yet) 
Newest newbie








Rosie.. Who's just (maybe) had babies


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> He looks super cute..
> 
> He's like a cross between my Rosie and the newest newbie (long story) i have (with no name as yet)
> Newest newbie
> ...


They are cute.  The top 1 is simular to our other 1


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

He is so cute, looks like my little Jasmin actually, she squeaks at you if she is not in the mood for coming out other times she tries to open the door to her cage to come out.

 I can't believe the pet shop said that, the pet shop up by us have a sign on the wall saying 'no under 16's to buy any pet without a parent present, or proof of I.D' and yet I saw a 7 year old come in on his own and buy a hamster. Pet shops are so stupid these days I tell you.


----------

